# Ubuntu 10.10 installation gone wrong?



## @RaXxaa@ (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi there everyone, i just installed ubuntu 10.10 last night, iam a new user with almost no experince with it...

Anyway i was having problems installing it cuz i was using capital alphabets in the user name, when i figured that out i already went in to installing beside an os instead of manual assignments.

So i knew the sda5 (partition) was my D drive in windows which i emptied to install ubuntu.

SO in installing beside os mode i had two drives i am sure one was D drive and the other was E drive.
C drive has win7 installed.
So i selected D(sda5) only and after installation i am no longer able to have access to windows 7 and it show 3gb used out of 1tb hard drive, which seems like it formatted the whole drive...
So is there something that i did wrong or something else cuz i no longer can see any data on the drive.
BTW i selected D drive which specifically said 150Gb not 1TB.
I really want my data back


----------



## blobster21 (Dec 19, 2010)

can you please paste the result of the following command after issuing it in a terminal :


```
sudo fdisk -l
```

alternatively if you know how / have Gparted installed, please post a screenshot of your harddrive structure


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Dec 19, 2010)

Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x00059e28

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1   *           1      119785   962170880   83  Linux
/dev/sda2          119785      121602    14588929    5  Extended
/dev/sda5          119785      121602    14588928   82  Linux swap / Solaris

Disk /dev/sdb: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0xa4b57300

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdb1               1       38913   312568641    7  HPFS/NTFS


----------



## blobster21 (Dec 20, 2010)

your new disks structures is as follow :

1 Linux primary partition taking 98% of your 1Tb space (sda1)
1 Linux swapfile made of the remaining space, and located on an extended partition (sda5)
1 NTFS volume taking 100% of your 2nd drive (sdb1)

Right now sda1 has the bootloader written on it.

You'll need gparted to know the filling percentage of each partitions.

If not already accessible from the file manager (Nautilus), you could try to mount sdb1 and see what left inside, just to make sure it's not your previous Win7 installation.

in an happy scenario, you would have to write the following code in a terminal to have all your OSes detected and added to Grub2 menu list :


```
sudo update-grub
```


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 21, 2010)

blobster21 said:


> If not already accessible from the file manager (Nautilus), you could try to mount sdb1 and see what left inside, just to make sure it's not your previous Win7 installation.


What blobster21 means, is that you need to go to Locations --> 320 GB Filesystem. Check whether there are typical Windows folders on it.
If they are there, just do 
	
	



```
sudo update-grub
```
 to update the GRUB bootloader.


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Dec 21, 2010)

Thx for ur help guys, the 320gb hd is my backup which is external. and as for the main drive
it is empty and i just removed ubuntu and installed win7 and there is no data. data recovery doesnt help much either so i just left ubuntu cuz it wasnt a good experince. So now
I just installed Vmware and installed ubuntu in there but havent used it yet though


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, that is why I always choose for expert mode, no matter what OS, so that I have full control of the partitioning.


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Dec 23, 2010)

I did actually do that like 5 times before and the installation wouldnt continue then i realized it was the username written in capital but till i realized i had already selected install with an os mode.


----------

